

Asterank Discover, Crowdsourced Asteroid Discovery, Reviews Its 100,000th Image - typpo
http://www.ianww.com/blog/2013/11/26/asterank-discover-reviews-100000th-image/

======
galapago
[http://asterank.com/discover](http://asterank.com/discover) is down?

~~~
typpo
My bad, and thanks for the heads up. Of course the problems start right after
I submitted.

